

Laptops Snowden took to Hong Kong, Russia were a diversion - GuerraEarth
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/Laptops-Snowden-took-to-Hong-Kong-Russia-were-a-diversion/articleshow/24000224.cms

======
ISL
Link was broken; this one worked.

[http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/Laptops-
Snowden-...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/Laptops-Snowden-took-
to-Hong-Kong-Russia-were-a-diversion/articleshow/24000224.cms)

~~~
GuerraEarth
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/11/us-usa-security-
sn...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/11/us-usa-security-snowden-
idUSBRE99A0LK20131011)

thank you for grabbing alternative. here is the reuters again.

------
hollerith
Whoever's idea the diversion was is bad at PR: if you're trying to get the
more patriotic part of the US population to believe that a particular instance
of secret-stealing might be justified, the last thing you want to do is to be
seen taking the stolen secrets to America's 2 most powerful rivals.

